# Speaker Calibration?



## Guest (Jun 10, 2007)

What is everyone using to calibrate their speakers?


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

I generally use the noises generated by my preamp and a Galaxy CM-140 SPL meter.


----------



## Jerm357 (May 23, 2006)

Avia DVD and a radio shack Spl meter. The Avia disc has detailed instructions/tutorial on how to use it with the RS spl meter.

http://www.amazon.com/AVIA-Guide-Ho...8-6448154?ie=UTF8&s=dvd&qid=1181526628&sr=8-1


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Avia and Radio Shack sound level meter.


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

Ditto to the previous two.

Bob


----------

